# Given the wrong info by PHS??



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just ran across this at GTO alley looking for info on the post cars thread, when I had my GTO documented by PHS, the info pack they sent told me the car was suppose to have a black vinyl top. Black Cordova top is clearly highlighted with yellow marker on the option sheet they sent me. The copy of the '1965 Car Billing -- History card' shows the color code as B2A. The body DATA tag clearly shows B 6 as the paint code.
GTO Alley says by my body tag code (B 6) it should be a Beige top. WTF? Was it ordered by the original owner with a Black top and he changed his mind to Beige in mid manufacturing or did I get the wrong info from PHS or what? Which do I believe?
Both serial # and body data tags look original and not fooled with at all.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On the 3rd page of the options do they have "Beige" listed as an option under Cordova Top Colors and Codes? 
My 66 PHS list Ivory=1, Black=2 and Beige=6
My 67 PHS list Ivory=1, Black=2 and Cream =7

Maybe 2A was the code for Beige on the build sheetconfused:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> On the 3rd page of the options do they have "Beige" listed as an option under Cordova Top Colors and Codes?
> My 66 PHS list Ivory=1, Black=2 and Beige=6
> My 67 PHS list Ivory=1, Black=2 and Cream =7
> 
> Maybe 2A was the code for Beige on the build sheetconfused:confused


The third page for `65 shows just two colors for Cordova tops:
Black=2
Beige=6


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I never noticed that before, the price of the car new is on that billing history card. It shows an invoice amount of $2994.07, bargan priced.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So, which do I go by? The PHS documentation? Or the body data tag?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I would go tag


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

thats a tough one


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

According to another Pontiac forums, PHS had some difficulty with the couple of plants that made both chevy cars and GTOs. Kansas plant and Baltimore plants are two that the info may not be correct. So, looks like I just put the wrong top on my car.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> According to another Pontiac forums, PHS had some difficulty with the couple of plants that made both chevy cars and GTOs. Kansas plant and Baltimore plants are two that the info may not be correct. So, looks like I just put the wrong top on my car.


Your car still looks pretty nice. As long as its a Pontiac color for your year, whats the difference? My build sheet says the color of my '67 was cameo, but its now painted Regimental Red. OK by me.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, the whole reason for doing the resto was to put it back to the way it came off the line. The body color is correct, but the vinyl top color is not. I don`t have the funds to correct it, so i`ll just leave it the way it is, but it should have a beige vinyl top instead of the black. Can`t hardly imagine it with a beige top, and black does look sweet, so until next time, it`s going to stay the way it is.
The Blue Charcoal is a 2 year only color, ultimateGTO says they have the largest GTO picture colection in the world, they have more then 150 pages of `65 and `66 GTOs, out of 150+ pages, 1 car is Blue Charcoal, and that car doesn`t have a vinyl top.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think it's wrong you have two Doc's. So you just picked the one you like. You can back up either choice.


----------

